# Horizon Tech Arctic Sub Ohm Tank



## VandaL (1/2/15)

0.2 ohm commercial tank anyone?  $39.99
*




*
*Horizon Tech was first on the scene to offer strait out of the box sub ohm vaping with their 3ml Scion and 6ml Tetra Clearomizers - We've sold a mess of both, they are good tanks, perfect for those just getting started into the sub ohm experience. Then Aspire came out with the Atlantis two month's later... yes, TWO months later. The Atlantis is a better tank than the Scion and Tetra I must admit - I bought one myself just for comparison but Horizon soon had an answer back and what an answer it is!! The Arctic. Although not as beefy as the Atlantis, the Arctic packs much more of a punch in a slightly smaller package. Starting with the airflow system, there is a full twelve square millimeters available in the adjustable quad intakes - enough to bust a lung with! The heads contain 100% organic cotton and have American made Kanthal wire coils - available in 0.2 and 0.5 Sub Ohm choices (1.2 Ohm available soon). The Arctics offered here are BTDC (Bottom Turbine Dual Coil) meaning the heads are dual coils wired vertically with quad air intakes in the base. Absolutely awesome! Depending on resistance purchased, the Arctic can handle anywhere from 30 to 100 Watts. (We'll soon be offering the BTC coil heads that will operate with 10 to 50 watt mods) Although smaller than the Atlantis, the Arctic has a full 3ml Capacity - large enough to keep you good for a while. The body of the Arctic is made of brushed 304 stainless steel with a pyrex glass tank. Comes complete in a hard plastic case with one additional coil head. Please take a minute and scroll below to view all images and features the Arctic offers!*


*Recap:*
** 100% USA Made Kanthal Wire*
** 100% organic cotton*
** BTDC(Bottom Turbine Dual Coil)*
** 30 To 100 Watts*
** 3ml Capacity*
** Wide Bore Stainless Steel Drip tip*
** Adjustible 12mm2 Quad Airtake Intake System*
** 304 stainless steel+Pyrex glass*
*Reccomendations:*
*BTDC 0.2 ohm - 30W to 100W*
*BTDC 0.5 ohm - 30W to 80W*
*Begin With Lowest Watt Reccomendation And Adjust Upwards To Suit Your Taste*
*Soak Coil Heads For Approximately 30-40 Seconds Or More Before Use*

*





















*

*Source: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Hor...5-Ohm-Bottom-Turbine-Dual-Coil-BTDC/231090176*

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Heinrich (1/2/15)

Whaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## LandyMan (1/2/15)

Even the packaging resembles the Atlantis


----------



## zadiac (1/2/15)

How does the juice get to the wick? Can't see on those pics. Looks promising tho.

Edit: Sorry, saw on the last picture where the juice goes to the coil. Interesting.


----------



## khemas (16/2/15)

Looks amazing. Those chinese go fast ! 0,2 ohm, 100W capable...Is there some reviews ? I'm a little bit concerned about airflow and juice feeding.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/15)

I've heard very good things about these


----------



## Rafique (17/2/15)

if only it was rebuidable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (17/2/15)

khemas said:


> Looks amazing. Those chinese go fast ! 0,2 ohm, 100W capable...Is there some reviews ? I'm a little bit concerned about airflow and juice feeding.




The vaping  Bogen says it's quite  good. Seems pretty  great to me c

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/2/15)

VandaL said:


> The vaping  Bogen says it's quite  good. Seems pretty  great to me c




LOL, I like his review style.. It's soo refreshing


----------



## khemas (17/2/15)

Many thanks VandaL ! Will have a look on this nice video.


----------

